# New Auto-Save feature, Mr. Resetti has lost his job



## Snailspell (Jun 13, 2019)

Link to the article: https://mashable.com/article/mr-resetti-animal-crossing-new-horizons-laid-off.amp

So apparently due to NH autosaving Mr. Resetti can't yell at us for not saving anymore. I'm going to miss it TBH...

Luckily he'll still be in NH. According to the article " 'We also believe that Mr. Resetti is looking for a new job after his layoff. So please look forward to that,' Kyogoku teases, potentially hinting that he'll assume a new role."


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jun 13, 2019)

Wait, it auto saves??  Don't know how I feel about that.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 13, 2019)

Auto-save? That is bad.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 13, 2019)

why does your article take me to a home improvement website?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 13, 2019)

I don't like this new autosaving feature.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 13, 2019)

The link doesn’t work for me. Also not happy if it auto saves


----------



## Snailspell (Jun 13, 2019)

Bcat said:


> why does your article take me to a home improvement website?



I messed up the link. Does it work now?


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jun 13, 2019)

Awww shoot. Not a big fan of auto saving either. Oh well. Guess I'll have to be careful. :/


----------



## mayorapple (Jun 13, 2019)

What is bad about auto save? I'm sure you can also save like normal too so you won't lose any progression.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 13, 2019)

mayorapple said:


> What is bad about auto save? I'm sure you can also save like normal too so you won't lose any progression.



I'm seconding this, I'm not sure what the issue with auto save is.


----------



## Snowfell (Jun 13, 2019)

Some of us like to reset. If the game auto saves it takes away that chance for a do-over.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 13, 2019)

mayorapple said:


> What is bad about auto save? I'm sure you can also save like normal too so you won't lose any progression.



Imagine you accidentally run through the blue roses to took you 3 months to grow. Imagine your finger slips and you hit 'yes' when your favorite villager asks you if they should move. Imagine you accidentally sell the rare furniture you didn't realize you had in your pockets. 

Because I've done all of these things and let me tell you: I DON'T WANT AUTOSAVE. We have always had the freedom to hit the emergency button when things don't go our way and I don't see why they're taking that away.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Jun 13, 2019)

Mink777 said:


> Auto-save? That is bad.



That makes me not want to play. 

I can't reset if I've made a mistake because it auto saves.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 13, 2019)

Another thing, what if they keep the thing where a villager asks to move, you say yes, but they change their mind right there. If they are putting in auto-save they need to remove that.


----------



## Riley9 (Jun 13, 2019)

If it autosaves, I hope its not an autosave system where you automatically load up your last save. Like I would want a system like BOTW where you can choose from your save from yesterday vs your save from 3 weeks ago. At least that way we could still reset.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 13, 2019)

Let's talk about the worse thing that can happen about autosaving.

If a villager rejects their own opinion on moving and decides to stay, you're stuck with that. And you must risk the chance of avoiding their pings at all times so you can securely move them out without any of that "I wanna stay instead".


----------



## AlejandroCH (Jun 13, 2019)

*I dont like it*

I don?t like it  i prefer save the game by myself


----------



## Ossiran (Jun 13, 2019)

We'll have to see exactly when and where it auto-saves. If, for example, it only auto-saves when you enter/exit a building, it gives a bit more of a chance to fix mistakes.


----------



## mayorapple (Jun 13, 2019)

If you're at all familiar with games that auto save, it only "auto saves" every x amount of time or x amount of actions so if something like that happens you will still be able to immediately close out the game and reopen at the last auto save. That way you undo your mistake without losing all your other progress too.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 13, 2019)

Okay lets put this out there real quick. We don't know how often it autosaves to begin with, whether theres set time intervals or just depends on how long you play. With that being said if you know the game has autosaved before a mistake has happened, you could always go off the game and restart from the last autosave.

I understand these concerns, but the news has literally just came out and we're immediately pulling ourselves to two polar opposites of the positives and negatives without much thought, myself included. I think we should step back, take a breather and wait for more information about it rather than jumping to conclusions.


----------



## smonikkims (Jun 13, 2019)

I've always been one to play the game the way Resetti always told us to, so I'm down for auto-save myself. It's something I've actually wanted in the series but never actually thought would happen. I wonder if it can be disabled.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 13, 2019)

I was literally talking about this this morning to Gallows lol I didn?t know it had been confirmed, but this means you can?t ?reset? can you?


----------



## Scarfy (Jun 13, 2019)

Animal Crossing is about taking the good with the bad (at least based off the rants I remember from GameCube), so autosave doesn't make a difference to my play style, but I can see why people are upset. I say don't panic… It's not like games autosave every minute. If you're really upset about crushing a flower or something, I'm sure you'll have a chance to cheat fate. 
I hope whatever new position resetti fulfills is a little more interesting. I never really saw him in NL with the manhole cover


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Jun 13, 2019)

SensaiGallade said:


> Okay lets put this out there real quick. We don't know how often it autosaves to begin with, whether theres set time intervals or just depends on how long you play. With that being said if you know the game has autosaved before a mistake has happened, you could always go off the game and restart from the last autosave.
> 
> I understand these concerns, but the news has literally just came out and we're immediately pulling ourselves to two polar opposites of the positives and negatives without much thought, myself included. I think we should step back, take a breather and wait for more information about it rather than jumping to conclusions.



But it's bad news. 
I know myself and my frustration limits. 

I can't commit to playing this if auto save is implemented. 
I don't understand why they would add this, knowing how many fragilities the games usually have. 

As someone else mentioned, if you dig up your coveted blue rose then it auto saves, or sell something you didn't mean to, or plant a sapling you've waited for a week to become available and you plant it in the wrong spot. 

They _must_ remove auto save.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 13, 2019)

Constantine said:


> But it's bad news.
> I know myself and my frustration limits.
> 
> I can't commit to playing this if auto save is implemented.
> ...



To be fair, Animal Crossing is supposed to be a relaxing game where each decision *doesn't* have a long term impact on your gameplay. You seem to be missing the entire point of the game.


----------



## TheRealWC (Jun 13, 2019)

I think the ironic thing here is that Resetti was trying to tell us not to play god and exit without saving, yet when a feature to stop you from doing so is implemented, he's laid off from his job.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 13, 2019)

TheRealWC said:


> I think the ironic thing here is that Resetti was trying to tell us not to play god and exit without saving, yet when a feature to stop you from doing so is implemented, he's laid off from his job.



Automation is taking all our jobs!!


----------



## Twisterheart (Jun 13, 2019)

Not a fan of this auto save idea, but I guess I'll have to wait and see how it plays out. 

What do you think Resetti's new job will be? I'm guessing it will be something construction related. Like he's either responsible for making your island bigger (if that's a thing) or he builds amenities for you.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Jun 13, 2019)

Trundle said:


> To be fair, Animal Crossing is supposed to be a relaxing game where each decision *doesn't* have a long term impact on your gameplay. You seem to be missing the entire point of the game.



I'm not missing the point at all.

If I made a mistake like those I've mentioned that would be frustrating. 

The game is meant to be relaxing, so if auto save is removed, that equals less stress. 

I can't be all Stepford and say "That's ok that I trampled that blue rose that took me 6 months to get, because I'll try again for another one over the next 6 months". 

When I come home I want to be able to relax and know that if I _do_ make a mistake, I can reset.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 13, 2019)

Constantine said:


> I'm not missing the point at all.
> 
> If I made a mistake like those I've mentioned that would be frustrating.
> 
> ...



I agree. I like having control over my game. I won't be happy with this unless there's an option to turn it off.


----------



## Dewy (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm fine with autosave, I don't really get what the big deal is ?\_(ツ)_/?

Yeah, it would be frustrating to accidentally sell an object or crush a flower and not be able to undo it. But that's kind of the whole point of the game... just like real life, accidents happen. It's an important skill to learn how to accept it and move forward. 

Ultimately, it's a dynamic game where mistakes happen and things are always changing. So if we can't control every single detail of what happens, I really don't think it's a big deal. You're supposed to be able to make the best of a situation! That's what AC has always been for me, at least. A fun and easygoing game where nothing is permanent and mistakes aren't very consequential.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 13, 2019)

At first I didn’t like this because in new leaf I used to have to plot reset, but now I remembered you can pick where villagers move so I really don’t mind about auto save.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Jun 13, 2019)

Bcat said:


> I agree. I like having control over my game. I won't be happy with this unless there's an option to turn it off.



Exactly. 

The game _is_ meant to be relaxing, so why ruin the way it was with auto save. 

Do they not want us to play it? LOL


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 13, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Imagine you accidentally run through the blue roses to took you 3 months to grow. Imagine your finger slips and you hit 'yes' when your favorite villager asks you if they should move. Imagine you accidentally sell the rare furniture you didn't realize you had in your pockets.
> 
> Because I've done all of these things and let me tell you: I DON'T WANT AUTOSAVE. We have always had the freedom to hit the emergency button when things don't go our way and I don't see why they're taking that away.



All of those things could probably still be reset because it's not like its auto saving every second you play (realistically) Its probably every few minutes or everytime you enter a new area/building. Could be wrong tho.

I dont mind the autosave feature. I haven't had any issues with my switch but my 3ds dies really fast (because its old) and I've lost my progress a couple of times. Or I forget to save which happens when I'm distracted.

And I'm glad resetti isn't completely cut from the game.  It's not like he was the same in new Leaf as in other games anyways so it's good they are repurposing him.

I'll mourn for those who wont get to experience the REAL Mr. Resetti though.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 13, 2019)

I knew autosaves are a bad idea for Animal Crossing even before they implemented this. Maybe they should allow us to turn this feature on and off. But on the flip-side, if you?re not having autosaves, and you?ve been working for three hours without saving and lost all that progress, you would regret it. That?s why we have autosaves.


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 13, 2019)

Now what do i do when i accidently dig up a bush instead of a bamboo shoot??

- - - Post Merge - - -

All jokes aside, that sounds like a crazy terrible idea


----------



## Byngo (Jun 13, 2019)

people talking like they’ve already played the game so they know exactly when, where and how often auto save occurs 

LOL

the pessimism I’ve seen about ONLY the first trailer and gameplay footage is disheartening


----------



## Boccages (Jun 13, 2019)

Good news. That's the way it should have always been. Autosave is a must for a game like Animal Crossing.

Besides, there is not a whole lot of mistakes you can make that cannot be undone over a certain period of time. You dig up a bush ? Oh well... It may break your garden's pattern for a week or so, but... deal with it and move on.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 13, 2019)

I must say, the only reason why we hate the autosave feature is because we're huge control freaks when it comes to decorating our towns.

*Drops Mic*


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 13, 2019)

I think this is relevant

Its not exactly the end of the world if there is autosave, as I've said earlier. There's too little info right now for pitchforks to be raised at Nintendo like they are at Gamefreak


----------



## KeatAlex (Jun 13, 2019)

Auto save doesn’t really change much if you’re careful. Sure accidents happen but not running over a flower by being more careful is a good alternative. Same for selling anything or whatever. Just gotta take it slow. The thing where autosave really is a con, at least that I can see, is that if you’re in multiplayer and someone ruins your town you won’t be able to turn off WiFi and get it back if it’s already autosaved.


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 13, 2019)

Byngo said:


> people talking like they?ve already played the game so they know exactly when, where and how often auto save occurs
> 
> LOL
> 
> the pessimism I?ve seen about ONLY the first trailer and gameplay footage is disheartening



It?s disheartening that they ?fixed? something that wasn?t broken. I?m not mad about it, it just seems like a bad move, but you?re right, maybe there will still be a way to reset somehow.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> I must say, the only reason why we hate the autosave feature is because we're huge control freaks when it comes to decorating our towns.
> 
> *Drops Mic*



The thing is, they give us more control with villager house placement and probably more, yet take it away with resetting. It?s fine, i just don?t understand why.


----------



## Verecund (Jun 13, 2019)

I don’t mind auto-save for the most part, but then I really hope they don’t have it where villagers can decide to stay once you tell them to go ahead and move (if they do keep the moving mechanic from NL, which I hope they don’t) and make the game auto-save right there.


----------



## Dim (Jun 13, 2019)

Hopefully we can turn it off?


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jun 13, 2019)

I don't know how to feel about auto-save. I think it's OK, as  you have the power to decide where the villagers place their houses. Anyways I'm grateful that guy is gone, he used to cause nightmares to the 10-year-old me, after he threatened to delete my village.


----------



## BossMK (Jun 13, 2019)

As much as it does have the ability to ruin resets, don't get so angry about it with only some things revealed about the game. until the game is fully made and features of the game are revealed, we don't know if its gonna really destroy gameplay, and such a small addition shouldn't stop a person from playing the game in its entirety. They said the game has auto-save, they just simply didn't mention if the feature had an on-off switch, we'll have to wait and see for it. They probably added it from a suggested feature (just speculation, but it makes sense some fans would ask for it). Now it is sad for resetti, but he is gonna have another job, so he probably won't stop yelling at us.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 14, 2019)

I love how this game is addressing all the things players obsessively exploited in order to achieve what they perceived as perfection. Manual saves were a relic times long past and was in no way there for people to exploit. Nintendo saw what people were doing with it and made a perfectly acceptable and believable in-game version of it for everyone. 

This also means that cloud saves may be supported now, which is by far and large the most important thing that they could add.

I highly doubt there will be an on/off option, otherwise why make a big deal about Resetti getting a new job? This is to stop cheating/duplicating first and foremost and likely to make it compatible with the NSO cloud save feature.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 14, 2019)

auto-save on loop every eighth of a second, bring it on

- - - Post Merge - - -



KeatAlex said:


> The thing where autosave really is a con, at least that I can see, is that if you’re in multiplayer and someone ruins your town you won’t be able to turn off WiFi and get it back if it’s already autosaved.



literally the only valid concern


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 14, 2019)

Who says it auto-saves after every 3 seconds? Maybe its's like Anno ands saves every 15 minutes or so. Please don't panic everyone. Maybe you have a button to set it to the normal save options. A lot of games give you that choice.


----------



## Warrior (Jun 14, 2019)

Honestly? if the game enforces autosave and locks the time (no time travel) I will be very, very happy. It means we'll have to play the game as it was actually intended, to relax, not to min max essentially lol.


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 14, 2019)

Warrior said:


> Honestly? if the game enforces autosave and locks the time (no time travel) I will be very, very happy. It means we'll have to play the game as it was actually intended, to relax, not to min max essentially lol.



Yes this! I respect the people who put in the tima and effor tto plan out every single thing in 5+ towns but I like how autosave makes you relax. Just be careful with your flowers and stuff. And if you destroy one, geez,  plant another one. It's a relaxing game y'all.


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 14, 2019)

I am okay with autosave but not with a locked time. If someone, like me, loves time traveling he or she should be able to do so! That's part of the freedom. I had more fun playing it like this. A locked time would be awful for a lot of people.


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Jun 14, 2019)

Wow! Great news! I love this. I hope they timelock - I don’t like the idea of timetraveling af how other people abused it. Glad they will get rid of all of that. Seems like I‘m the only one who is happy with that, but I think the reset button or timetravel where not mechanics of the game, most players just make it and it feels cheaty for me


----------



## Burumun (Jun 14, 2019)

Not that happy, but as some people have mentioned, as long as it doesn't auto-save too often, it should be fine. 



Warrior said:


> Honestly? if the game enforces autosave and locks the time (no time travel) I will be very, very happy. It means we'll have to play the game as it was actually intended, to relax, not to min max essentially lol.





Rosalie1991 said:


> Wow! Great news! I love this. I hope they timelock - I don’t like the idea of timetraveling af how other people abused it. Glad they will get rid of all of that. Seems like I‘m the only one who is happy with that, but I think the reset button or timetravel where not mechanics of the game, most players just make it and it feels cheaty for me



TT'ing is an intended feature, though. If it weren't, there would be harsher penalties, like in Pok?mon and Nintendogs where daily events are locked for 24h  after changing the time (even just adjusting 1h for daylight savings), and AC wouldn't allow you to change the time in-game, which allows you to change the time in-game without affecting other games that don't allow TT'ing.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 14, 2019)

I would hate if the game disables time travel, despite me not going to time travel (And keeping my first town) in New Horizons. It just makes rare items a little more common that you can farm by time travelling back and forth to the date again and again. The same with DLC. They can be farmed by getting it in your town, holding it in another town, restart your town so you can get the item again and repeat.

If time travel was removed in New Horizons, we'd have a controversy.


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 14, 2019)

Rosalie1991 said:


> Wow! Great news! I love this. I hope they timelock - I don’t like the idea of timetraveling af how other people abused it. Glad they will get rid of all of that. Seems like I‘m the only one who is happy with that, but I think the reset button or timetravel where not mechanics of the game, most players just make it and it feels cheaty for me


Everyone should play the way he wants. There is no harm in time traveling. There are people wo have to work during holidays like christmas or simple don't have time because they have kids. TT is maybe the only option for some people. Also if I want to TT because I am really fast bored it's up to me and nobody else. There is no harm in skipping a day or two. I hope they don't remove the option it's for a lot of people a reason to not buy the game at all.


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Jun 14, 2019)

Mokuren said:


> Everyone should play the way he wants. There is no harm in time traveling. There are people wo have to work during holidays like christmas or simple don't have time because they have kids. TT is maybe the only option for some people. Also if I want to TT because I am really fast bored it's up to me and nobody else. There is no harm in skipping a day or two. I hope they don't remove the option it's for a lot of people a reason to not buy the game at all.



Then they don’t should buy it. TT was never a ingame feature the devs wanted to have in their game. If the absent of TT makes people don’t want to buy the game then they  aren’t true fans either and it won’t affect the sells at all. It was exploitet till Vallhala and it should go. You have 4 games of the series where you can exploit it as much as you want - for ME (I mark this one, FOR ME, my opinion) I‘m glad it’s gone. I see a lot of people have a different opinion about this and how they want to play the game. 
They should decrease the time for a villager moving out though. I was never a fan of the 5 to 10 days to move out which the update causes


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Jun 14, 2019)

Mokuren said:


> Everyone should play the way he wants. There is no harm in time traveling. There are people wo have to work during holidays like christmas or simple don't have time because they have kids. TT is maybe the only option for some people. Also if I want to TT because I am really fast bored it's up to me and nobody else. There is no harm in skipping a day or two. I hope they don't remove the option it's for a lot of people a reason to not buy the game at all.



I agree 100%. 

I time travel all the time as by the time I'm done working, the day has ticked over and I have to set it back so I don't lose anybody. 

I don't know why people are putting down time travel at all. 

It is essential for me.


----------



## LeAckerman (Jun 14, 2019)

Ngl, it made me sad to hear that. Even though I wasn't a big fan of Resetti and never built the reset center in NL. 
I just want characters to return some way, so I hope we could see resetti chilling somewhere in the game


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 14, 2019)

Rosalie1991 said:


> Then they don’t should buy it. TT was never a ingame feature the devs wanted to have in their game. If the absent of TT makes people don’t want to buy the game then they  aren’t true fans either and it won’t affect the sells at all. It was exploitet till Vallhala and it should go. You have 4 games of the series where you can exploit it as much as you want - for ME (I mark this one, FOR ME, my opinion) I‘m glad it’s gone. I see a lot of people have a different opinion about this and how they want to play the game.
> They should decrease the time for a villager moving out though. I was never a fan of the 5 to 10 days to move out which the update causes



It is a ingame feature. The devs are aware of TTing why else is there a ingame clock in every game and I don't see that this feature is even gone. And it's not up to you to decide who is a fan and who is not. I am almost 30 and I have many things I have to take care of in real life. When I want a break I sit down and play video games and sometimes I just don't have the time for certain festivals.
So I should wait a year to experience it?  I played ac since I am a kid and I don't need others to tell me if I am a fan or not  Actually I think it's important to accept other players way of playing. Someone wants to do plot resseting; dublicate items; spring into 2300? Cool with me. As long as others are nice to each other everything is good because the real problem are the toxic players who destroy your town or scam you.

I never have the feelilg others are affected of what you do in your own town! Your town your way to play  

Maybe there are some mistakes english is not my mother tongue


----------



## BossMK (Jun 14, 2019)

Though timetraveling has in fact been abused despite it being something very easily done, it would be kind of sad to see it removed. Alot of events happen on saturday, a day I can't onto the switch, so I need to move the clock a day or two ahead (assuming more saturday events will come in this game) so I don't miss out on fun things.


Rosalie1991 said:


> Then they don’t should buy it. *TT was never a ingame feature the devs wanted to have in their game.* If the absent of TT makes people don’t want to buy the game then they  aren’t true fans either and it won’t affect the sells at all. It was exploitet till Vallhala and it should go. You have 4 games of the series where you can exploit it as much as you want - for ME (I mark this one, FOR ME, my opinion) I‘m glad it’s gone.



I will say, they would have made many many more measures against it if it wasn't an intended feature, heck, they made turnips something you couldn't do with time travelling, so they were completely aware of what powers they gave to the player. In the end its up to the player playing how they want, whether they abuse it or not. Taking it away would hinder the people who don't abuse it, and even if its taken away people will find another way, probably hacking if a feature is removed in order to get it back for their own game. I'll make due if its timelocked, (hopefully if they do it, you set the time in the beginning of the game and then tell you time can only be set once so choose wisely). Cheating to get what you want is frowned upon but you can't get mad at what people are doing with their own villages as long as it doesn't effect your own.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 14, 2019)

LOL Poor Resetti. I am pretty curious what he's going to do now. Animal Crossing games have over time been changing/evolving the roles of NPCs, which is good. But he has always kept the same role. I think it's good for him to finally be allowed to do something else.

Now I wonder if Rover is going to have another role. He's always been very similar to Resetti in the always doing the same thing aspect.

As far as auto-save goes, I feel like it's less of a problem now that they've already said that we can change where villagers' houses are going to be. The only times I feel like this can be a problem is if you accidentally run over some rare flower or sell some item you didn't mean to. 

*The rare flower destroyed by running through it may not be an issue anymore.* Plants are confirmed to work different than they used to. You can dig up a tree and put it in your pocket. You can chop it with an axe to farm wood for crafting and it doesn't seem to hurt the tree. You can also pick parts of flowers but the plant is still there. Yeah, just because flowers got destroyed by running in the past doesn't mean they will anymore.

For items... well, I don't think there's a way around that. You might just have to be careful when selling, I guess. But the upside is we don't know how often the game auto-saves. If the game saves every time you enter/exit a building, for example, then if you notice the accidental sale before leaving a shop, you could reset and you'd still have it. But we just don't know yet. We probably won't know for a detail like that until the game's release.


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Jun 14, 2019)

Mokuren said:


> It is a ingame feature. The devs are aware of TTing why else is there a ingame clock in every game and I don't see that this feature is even gone. And it's not up to you to decide who is a fan and who is not. I am almost 30 and I have many things I have to take care of in real life. When I want a break I sit down and play video games and sometimes I just don't have the time for certain festivals.
> So I should wait a year to experience it?  I played ac since I am a kid and I don't need others to tell me if I am a fan or not  Actually I think it's important to accept other players way of playing. Someone wants to do plot resseting; dublicate items; spring into 2300? Cool with me. As long as others are nice to each other everything is good because the real problem are the toxic players who destroy your town or scam you.
> 
> I never have the feelilg others are affected of what you do in your own town! Your town your way to play
> ...




I get your point and I agree  (never thought really in that direction so thank you)
 my fan argument was just because I don’t think that not TTing would be a reason to not buy a beautiful game. But it’s up to you.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 14, 2019)

Rosalie1991 said:


> Then they don’t should buy it. TT was never a ingame feature the devs wanted to have in their game. If the absent of TT makes people don’t want to buy the game then they  aren’t true fans either and it won’t affect the sells at all. It was exploitet till Vallhala and it should go. You have 4 games of the series where you can exploit it as much as you want - for ME (I mark this one, FOR ME, my opinion) I‘m glad it’s gone. I see a lot of people have a different opinion about this and how they want to play the game.
> They should decrease the time for a villager moving out though. I was never a fan of the 5 to 10 days to move out which the update causes



Um, excuse me? So sorry that life keeps me busy, and that TTing allows me to go back and enjoy events I missed out on because of soemthin unpredictable like someone calling out from work and I had to fill in or an emergency. And it was ALWAYS an ingame feature, all the way back to gamecube. You're really sayin that because I have to work holidays, that I shouldn't buy my favourtie gamer series? Yeah right.

Okay on topic, I don't really like the idea of autosaves, but if they work anything like the Fallout series, then you can easily make/force saves and load old saves. Thou I doubt it, since a lot of storage would be required. Also, if there was a save log, how many saves would it hold before it starts to delete old ones? In Fallout you can have a ridiculous number of saves, but I don't imagine they will implement this as part of the autosaves.


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 14, 2019)

Rosalie1991 said:


> I get your point and I agree  (never thought really in that direction so thank you)
> my fan argument was just because I don?t think that not TTing would be a reason to not buy a beautiful game. But it?s up to you.



Sorry  if it sounded upset didn't mean to! xD I will buy it either way but many people don't have a switch yet (like me) and will buy it for ACNH. I can understand everyone who don't want to spend over 350 euros just for a game and then there aren't even their must have features. Plus for example you can't like every song from your favorit band and you are still a fan


----------



## lars708 (Jun 14, 2019)

Hmm autosaving? Well that's going to take some getting used to. In normal gameplay I never really had problems with it, never had to reset I mean. but how will I deal with evil people online now when my trustworthy network switch no longer works ;_;


----------



## drowningfairies (Jun 14, 2019)

While I don't mind the autosave feature, I can see why it could be bothersome to other players. 
There's always tiny mistakes that can happen, and resetting to fix it is always what I do.

However, I will also think that it won't be too annoying or overly done. Maybe it autosaves after certain things, so you do still have a chance to reset if need be? Either way, I'll wait and see about it before judging on it.

In other news, I wonder what Resetti will be up to this time?? It's so odd to think of him doing anything other than yelling at people.


----------



## Hsn97 (Jun 14, 2019)

Auto saving in any other game and fans would be thrilled. In AC, we worry.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 14, 2019)

Blue Cup said:


> I love how this game is addressing all the things players obsessively exploited in order to achieve what they perceived as perfection. Manual saves were a relic times long past and was in no way there for people to exploit. Nintendo saw what people were doing with it and made a perfectly acceptable and believable in-game version of it for everyone.
> 
> This also means that cloud saves may be supported now, which is by far and large the most important thing that they could add.
> 
> I highly doubt there will be an on/off option, otherwise why make a big deal about Resetti getting a new job? This is to stop cheating/duplicating first and foremost and likely to make it compatible with the NSO cloud save feature.



I also thought autosaves were implemented because if you worked so long without saving your game, you may lose all that progress. But with autosaves, you won’t lose all that progress you made in five hours without manual saving.

I don’t know if they’re going to do away with time traveling, but I do know that with this feature, people won’t be able to dupe items. Maybe they should also implement a feature that if you’re using an unauthorized device (which is what hackers do), they won’t even let you play. Kinda like how Resetti notices if you resetted. Or how some sites notice that you have adblock turned on.


----------



## Pellie (Jun 14, 2019)

Am I the only who is more upset about the way they treat Resetti over the years? First you the 
player can decide if he should be able to do his job in New Leaf, in a way where he can never do 
anything ever again if you don't build the Resetti Surveillance Center, now they take him away his 
job completely. Seriously, I don't like this. I do hope whatever new job he will get, that they start
to treat him better again and don't turn him into a joke where nobody takes him serious anymore.
He doesn't deserve this.

As for the Auto-Save feature, well, what should I say. In games like Splatoon I don't have a
problem with this, in games like Animal Crossing however, I perfer it more to have the control
whenever I would like to save or not. Well, now it's there and I have to accept it. Kinda sucks,
but whatever. I hope it doesn't get too annoying, like that the game saves after every flower
you plant for example, because 'Oh dear! You changed something on the island, better save it!'.


----------



## Splinter (Jun 14, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Imagine you accidentally run through the blue roses to took you 3 months to grow. Imagine your finger slips and you hit 'yes' when your favorite villager asks you if they should move. Imagine you accidentally sell the rare furniture you didn't realize you had in your pockets.



That's how it's supposed to be.


----------



## Justin (Jun 14, 2019)

Let's keep on topic about the auto saving issue at hand here. I may have missed something but I'm not sure how this effects time travelling? That seems like an entirely separate discussion.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 14, 2019)

tbh, some people are making pretty good arguments for resetti yelling at them. seems they never learned anything

also, re: online/multiplayer sabotage: I feel the best case scenario there would be to make that be switched to manual saving. so hopefully they do that there, or at least make it an option

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, time traveling is so much a core part of the game that you can literally get a rumor started around it for you in new leaf

saying it was an unintended exploit is about as far off wrong as you can be about it. otherwise they would've punished players more or just removed the ability to time travel completely

hell, you basically had to time travel with the first game, unless you just kept the system on 24/7


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 14, 2019)

Honestly my largest concern at the moment is auto-saved griefing and theft.
I am really hoping there are/will be things in place to prevent that.


----------



## Winona (Jun 14, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Imagine you accidentally run through the blue roses to took you 3 months to grow. Imagine your finger slips and you hit 'yes' when your favorite villager asks you if they should move. Imagine you accidentally sell the rare furniture you didn't realize you had in your pockets.
> 
> Because I've done all of these things and let me tell you: I DON'T WANT AUTOSAVE. We have always had the freedom to hit the emergency button when things don't go our way and I don't see why they're taking that away.



Imagine you made an awful lot of progress, but accidently hit the turn-off button or the battery ran out before you were able to make it to the charger or back home. Auto-save would save your butt then! Both scenarios are unfortunate, but Animal Crossing has always been about a bit of randomness and having to deal with certain situations. Since the biggest reason to reset was to decide where animals built their houses and this is no longer an issue, I think you just have to deal with the rest.

Friends move away just like in real life. Animal Crossing has never been about creating the perfect world, but about letting go and enjoying the relaxing atmosphere. If you accidently sell rare items, then that's just how it is. I'd laugh about it and move on. At least that's my opinion.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2019)

I'll only be okay with this if it can be turned off or you're not forced to use the last autosave. (Like in The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild)
Also, I cannot imagine it having any reason to also do autosaves while you're visiting another player's town or someone is visiting yours. That just wouldn't make sense.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 14, 2019)

honestly if everything auto saves then that sucks. if you can choose to go back in the save or shut off auto save then it's good but like.... i hate making a mistake and not having the option to go back.



Splinter said:


> That's how it's supposed to be.



it is how it should be if you want to play like that. it's not as much fun for people who don't like the challenge of losing progress.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 14, 2019)

Sorry guys but I don't buy the 'it's in the spirit of animal crossing' reasoning for implementing this feature. You know what else is in the spirit of animal crossing? Playing it in real time. Now by show of hands how many people couldn't play without time traveling? 

If you guys like the autosaving feature, that's awesome. I'm happy for you. All I'm saying is I and a lot of other players like having the choice to reset if we want to. Just like we have the choice to change the date if we want to. Some of us want the ability to choose. Please respect that.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 14, 2019)

I?ll be really disappointed if they implement auto-saving with no way to turn it off/do it manually. Please at least make it like BOTW where we can choose a previous save!! Even if we might not need to ?reset? for plots anymore, i still like having the freedom to save when I want to. I know a lot of people here are trying to make a case for ?randomness? being in the spirit of animal crossing, and if you make a mistake, you should live with it... but I don?t agree with that. We should be able to decide when we can save after our hard work, or when we can reset after a mistake. Forcing that on us doesn?t contribute much to our gameplay, since most people won?t forget to save a game at an important moment anyways (unless their switch dies from a drained battery or something, so really this feature is only a safeguard for that). Auto saving doesn?t really contribute to any spirit of animal crossing, if anything, it makes it easier for theft and other things to occur during trading and multiplayer play. Also, as others have mentioned, TTing is an acknowledged part of new leaf gameplay (time traveler rumour) so it?s not a ?wrong? way of playing. I?m really sick of hearing this. Yeah, some might find playing the natural way relaxing. But other people also find it relaxing to play on their own time schedule with the help of TTing as well. Perhaps in New Horizons they?ll change this (god I hope not)... but for now, everyone knows that time traveling is a way of playing for a lot of fans. 

Anyways, I?m not saying auto saving features are bad, but forcing it on us isn?t great either and a lot of fans will be disappointed. I hope by release they make this feature optional. We?ve survived without this feature for so long, so why now? Making it optional is the best way to cater to the whole fan base.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 14, 2019)

Just using my best judgment, I’m 99% sure there won’t be save slots like BOTW. In BOTW you can save before you make a specific decision or trying to beat a certain boss, and the game autosaves at certain points. NH has no incentives to work like that. It will likely be a continuous auto save that you have no real control over.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 14, 2019)

Justin said:


> Let's keep on topic about the auto saving issue at hand here. I may have missed something but I'm not sure how this effects time travelling? That seems like an entirely separate discussion.



I think they brought up time traveling because it’s about playing naturally. They were speculating that if they were able to disable duping and resetting to undo mistakes (both are considered cheating) by implementing autosaves, they might also get rid of time traveling since abuse of features (like time traveling, diving to earn PWPs, and plot resetting) is considered cheating. But I agree that it has nothing to do with autosaves.

Anyways, back on topic, I think autosaves do more good than harm. I mentioned twice that it is good for those who play for a long time. Blue Cup mentioned that it blocks duping. That was one of the big problems of ACNL. The purpose of Animal Crossing is playing naturally, and whatever they may get rid of by implementing autosaves was not intended to be in the game anyway. Duping has kinda damaged ACNL, and it’s bad for gaming in general if it wasn’t intended.


----------



## Ribiveer (Jun 14, 2019)

I've been wanting autosaving for a long time! I do hope it's optional for the people who don't like it though.


----------



## cats_toy (Jun 14, 2019)

Riley9 said:


> If it autosaves, I hope its not an autosave system where you automatically load up your last save. Like I would want a system like BOTW where you can choose from your save from yesterday vs your save from 3 weeks ago. At least that way we could still reset.



That?s exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## DBPirate (Jun 14, 2019)

Auto-saving is a welcome addition to the game. They got rid of villagers moving into spots you don't like so the one reason I'd be against it is no longer valid. At least Resetti's still going to be in the game in some capacity.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 14, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Sorry guys but I don't buy the 'it's in the spirit of animal crossing' reasoning for implementing this feature. You know what else is in the spirit of animal crossing? Playing it in real time. Now by show of hands how many people couldn't play without time traveling?



playing in real time isn't in the spirit of the game, it's just a valid default option

not taking the easy way out to rewind on everything you didn't like while suffering no consequences of your blunders, however is in the spirit of the game

it's a life sim, good and bad. not a paradise sim


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 14, 2019)

DBPirate said:


> Auto-saving is a welcome addition to the game. They got rid of villagers moving into spots you don't like so the one reason I'd be against it is no longer valid. At least Resetti's still going to be in the game in some capacity.



well i mean the reason we plot reset by making a new character is because acnl autosaves the day when you load up the game and we want to avoid that. i'm pretty sure there would still be something similar in new horizons since it doesn't make sense to save before the character is fully created with a house and everything. so if we still had to plot reset (which we don't but) i think it should still be possible, correct me if i'm wrong though :0


----------



## DBPirate (Jun 14, 2019)

visibleghost said:


> well i mean the reason we plot reset by making a new character is because acnl autosaves the day when you load up the game and we want to avoid that. i'm pretty sure there would still be something similar in new horizons since it doesn't make sense to save before the character is fully created with a house and everything. so if we still had to plot reset (which we don't but) i think it should still be possible, correct me if i'm wrong though :0



In New Horizons, the new villagers will ask you if it's okay for them to move into a certain location, or at least I believe so. It was talked about in the interview Aya Kyogoku had with IGN.


----------



## Fey (Jun 14, 2019)

I'm not too concerned by the auto-saving feature right now, and whether or not that changes will depend fully on how frequent it is, as well as how much freedom in changing or undoing decisions we have.



LambdaDelta said:


> not taking the easy way out to rewind on everything you didn't like while suffering no consequences of your blunders, however is in the spirit of the game



I'm sure you didn't mean it quite this way, but I'll use it to explain my opinion: 

To me this isn't a game where players should be "suffering", even if it's just in terms of consequences for their actions.
I think Animal Crossing is an almost therapeutic escape for many people, and I don't blame anyone for wanting a break from the real world and its never-ending difficulties from time to time. That doesn't have to, but can also include making it through a situation unscathed and getting a second chance of doing things right. 
While it's true that the game can help people learn to accept mistakes, I would rather allow the perfectionists to keep their peace of mind while playing, than force personal growth and discipline on them where it really isn't needed.


----------



## Speeny (Jun 14, 2019)

I kind of liked saving manually. But, it is what it is.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 14, 2019)

Fey said:


> I'm sure you didn't mean it quite this way, but I'll use it to explain my opinion



I actually did mean it literally as I said.

it's literally paraphrasing what resetti yells at you about


----------



## Lanstar (Jun 14, 2019)

Hee hee hee hee hee... I actually imagined this feature could happen months ago! Of course, there's not much information on when the autosaving actually occurs, so how intolerant it will be to player mistakes remains to be seen. Depending on that, I won't mind too much about this feature.


----------



## stitchmaker (Jun 14, 2019)

DJStarstryker said:


> LOL Poor Resetti. I am pretty curious what he's going to do now. Animal Crossing games have over time been changing/evolving the roles of NPCs, which is good. But he has always kept the same role. I think it's good for him to finally be allowed to do something else.
> 
> Now I wonder if Rover is going to have another role. He's always been very similar to Resetti in the always doing the same thing aspect.
> 
> ...



Yes flowers and trees might not get destroyed.  In the game Farm Together you can run over flowers and they don't disappear.  You can harvest them and the flower stays in place. Trees don't get destroyed unless pick recycle.  That game lets you select up to 50 items to move and than place them in a different spot.

For visitors you might not have to worry about players taking or damage things.  They could add a button to end session without saving if there is a problem.  They could add rules for players.  Random visitors could have quest help and fishing/bug hunting only.  Best friends could do more.

Auto-Save is something I got use to in other games.  I would prefer to turn it off and on for this game.
I do hope the clock can be changed when I start my island.  When I started my ACNL I set it 4 hours behind so I didn't miss event. 
I usually start playing AC game at 8 or 9pm.  If it set in real time I would miss out on a lot.


----------



## Sloom (Jun 14, 2019)

I'm pretty sure the devs are aware that some people don't want autosaving, so I'm sure it'll be toggleable. They obviously want the game to be enjoyable to everyone which is why they never banned time travelling when it would have been easy to do so. If it isn't toggleable, I'm certain there will be some sort of way that allows you to go back if you make a mistake, such as long autosave gaps or having multiple save files like others have mentioned.

Personally, I was annoyed to hear this at first, but after thinking about it, I have often lost hours of progress by accidentally switching off my system, forgetting to save or running out of battery. I think this definitely should be seen as a positive rather than a negative, especially since we don't exactly have much info yet.


----------



## WolfyWolf (Jun 14, 2019)

I think what was said about how BOTW works (and in my mind I think of Skyrim, too) auto-saving doesn't _have_ to be bad. Although I don't know how that would implement the same at all in NH, seeing as those two examples can lead to multiple saves where different actions are taken, and I can't see them allowing for any loopholes to multiple variations of your island, almost like having multiple.

I don't know. I've only had to truly emergency reset like 2 or 3 times, but I did plenty of plot resetting so with that one not being an issue maybe I'll personally feel fine about it. Time will tell.


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 14, 2019)

Not a big fan of this, sometimes when we make a mistake imagine it auto-saves and we can't turn off our ds and go back because it'll already be too late. We reset for a reason, but I guess that's why they're trying to minimize it from happening as they're essentially trying to make us move forward although something happened that we didn't like. That's why Resetti was there, to flap his gums telling us about how we "can't reset real life" or "turn back time". We never really took notice of it before but since obviously nobody was listening to Resetti, they added the feature now so we can continue even if things didn't go as planned. I presume that they always wanted people to keep move forward and that's why they didn't like resetting, leading on to the point why Resetti told us those things. Like I stated earlier, I don't like this new feature, but it makes sense as they've always wanted the game to be played as if it were in real life, with no turn-backs.

Edit: Though, it's not the worst thing they could've done. I just saw someone say that it could be used more positively that negatively as sometimes our ds dies or we forgot to save, and all our hard work is gone. That point, I agree with. But I still believe that there are more downsides to this whole auto-save feature than there is upsides. If we simply pay attention when we're selling stuff as to not sell the wrong thing, then it's manageable. Same thing goes with charging the ds. If it's red, then you can immediately go get the charger as to not lose all your progress. It's simple really. That's why auto-saving is actually a problem rather then a blessing, because we don't always want things saved for us. We might want to reset to go back and with this feature we won't be able to.


----------



## Fey (Jun 14, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> I actually did mean it literally as I said.
> 
> it's literally paraphrasing what resetti yells at you about



To clarify, I meant that you probably don’t actually want people to suffer. lol
That you think actions should have unavoidable consequences, and that those are in the spirit of the game, was clear and reasonable. 
My point however was that some people would literally suffer, which would not be in the spirit of the game (and was the reason Resetti was toned down in New Leaf). Whether or not people need to toughen up is debatable.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 14, 2019)

Fey said:


> To clarify, I meant that you probably don’t actually want people to suffer. lol.



well not suffer in the extreme literal sense, obviously no

though I would say if losing a flower or accidentally selling something and not being able to rewind on it would cause people to suffer in that sense, they probably shouldn't be playing animal crossing to begin with. and would admittedly also somewhat question if it isn't reflective at all of larger problems that should be dealt with


----------



## Fey (Jun 14, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> though I would say if losing a flower or accidentally selling something and not being able to rewind on it would cause people to suffer in that sense, they probably shouldn't be playing animal crossing to begin with. and would admittedly also somewhat question if it isn't reflective at all of larger problems that should be dealt with



I was thinking more along the lines of accidentally losing a villager or misplacing a PWP, and agree that extreme reactions are probably the result of underlying problems. 
At the same time, those problems do exist, and the ones experiencing them are most likely already trying their best to manage. I know several people who can find some temporary relief from playing AC, and I’d hate to see that safe haven taken away from them. 

Again to be clear, I definitely understand where you’re coming from. I guess my work just gives me a different perspective on these matters.


----------



## Dim (Jun 14, 2019)

Winona said:


> Imagine you made an awful lot of progress, but accidently hit the turn-off button or the battery ran out before you were able to make it to the charger or back home. Auto-save would save your butt then!


I always saved every now and then myself to avoid this fate.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 14, 2019)

SensaiGallade said:


> I think this is relevant
> 
> Its not exactly the end of the world if there is autosave, as I've said earlier. There's too little info right now for pitchforks to be raised at Nintendo like they are at Gamefreak



I'll quote this so more people see it.

The point of Animal Crossing is to play at your own pace and time and not rush things. If you're timetravelling or resetting then you're missing the point of Animal Crossing and shouldn't be playing. Point blank period.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 14, 2019)

Nox said:


> I always saved every now and then myself to avoid this fate.



lol I always double and triple saved because I was so paranoid. I think


----------



## Fey (Jun 14, 2019)

SensaiGallade said:


> I'll quote this so more people see it.
> 
> The point of Animal Crossing is to play at your own pace and time and not rush things. If you're timetravelling or resetting then you're missing the point of Animal Crossing and shouldn't be playing. Point blank period.



Harsh. 
Also, if that?s true then I?ve never had a better time missing the point in my entire life! ^o^


----------



## Dim (Jun 14, 2019)

I wonder if it’ll suddenly autosave when we’re about to catch a big fish or rare bug. That would suck lol


----------



## mnm (Jun 14, 2019)

SensaiGallade said:


> I'll quote this so more people see it.
> 
> The point of Animal Crossing is to play at your own pace and time and not rush things. If you're timetravelling or resetting then you're missing the point of Animal Crossing and shouldn't be playing. Point blank period.



What if your own pace and time is fast? What if you're bored and want to progress? What if you're a perfectionist and made a mistake, and playing the game perfectly is what relaxes you? You can't tell people they shouldn't play a certain game because the way they play it is different from your own. That's absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 14, 2019)

Auto-save actually sounds pretty nice. At first I was upset, but the more I think about it the better it seems to be.

RIP Resetti yelling at me and telling me to scrub the potatoes behind my ears lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> I wonder if it’ll suddenly autosave when we’re about to catch a big fish or rare bug. That would suck lol



Hopefully it does a background auto-save that doesn't affect gameplay. Thats what I figure, at least.


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 15, 2019)

mnm said:


> What if your own pace and time is fast? What if you're bored and want to progress? What if you're a perfectionist and made a mistake, and playing the game perfectly is what relaxes you? You can't tell people they shouldn't play a certain game because the way they play it is different from your own. That's absolutely ridiculous.



I agree with you. That is ridiculous. First off, they added time travelling in the game for a reason, because they're giving us the option to move forward if we don't want to wait, we're impatient, or just need things done quick. How are you telling everyone that if they time travel they "shouldn't be playing Animal Crossing". That absolutely makes no sense. If they didn't want us to time travel, they would have removed the whole feature from the game. Yet they've added it in every single one of their games as to give us the option. And resetting? There's nothing wrong with resetting if you made a mistake or want something done differently. I've reset when I placed down paths and they looked ugly. It took long and I wasn't going to go around clearing all of them, so I obviously reset. It helps fasten things up and sometimes people make mistakes that they know they're going to regret, so they reset as to not have that happen. Clearly you're ignorant to the fact that Animal Crossing is an open game that leaves the choice up to us. Time travelling? Added the feature for us. Resetting? Added Resetti to tell us not to do it, but didn't block it off from our use. You can't just condemn majority of the people playing the game for time travelling and resetting because you don't do it. If it doesn't work for you, then fine. But don't go tell other people they shouldn't be playing the game for doing that stuff when the game fully gave us the option to do so.


----------



## RainbowGrace (Jun 15, 2019)

I don't mind either way about autosaving, as long as I can still manually save the game. I'd get so nervous without that ritual.


----------



## meo (Jun 15, 2019)

I'm a little bummed about this when I saw it in the E3. 

For one, the nostalgia and sentimental value of resetti. For two, auto-saving is a time traveler's nightmare. XD So, ehhh..we'll see.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 15, 2019)

Can we at least have the option to switch it off though?


----------



## Campy (Jun 15, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Imagine you accidentally run through the blue roses to took you 3 months to grow. Imagine your finger slips and you hit 'yes' when your favorite villager asks you if they should move. Imagine you accidentally sell the rare furniture you didn't realize you had in your pockets.
> 
> Because I've done all of these things and let me tell you: I DON'T WANT AUTOSAVE. We have always had the freedom to hit the emergency button when things don't go our way and I don't see why they're taking that away.


Yes, all of this! There are plenty of reasons that could make you want to reset. And even if it's for reasons the creators personally feel you should not reset for, I feel that how you want to play the game should still be up to the players! Mr. Resetti was a great way to make you think twice about resetting without making it impossible.

Taking away our resetting-freedom is not cool. I hope they'll elaborate on how the auto-saving works soon!


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 15, 2019)

I play My Time in Portia.  It autosaves, but only when the player "goes to sleep."  That happens automatically at a certain game time (one day is about 45 minutes irl).  If the autosave is similar, it may happen only once every hour or two, which would allow for the reset you are looking for.  I'm not sure this is the case, but the issue to me doesn't seem to be the autosave, but how often the autosave may occur.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 15, 2019)

Kirbyz said:


> I agree with you. That is ridiculous. First off, they added time travelling in the game for a reason, because they're giving us the option to move forward if we don't want to wait, we're impatient, or just need things done quick. How are you telling everyone that if they time travel they "shouldn't be playing Animal Crossing". That absolutely makes no sense. If they didn't want us to time travel, they would have removed the whole feature from the game. Yet they've added it in every single one of their games as to give us the option. And resetting? There's nothing wrong with resetting if you made a mistake or want something done differently. I've reset when I placed down paths and they looked ugly. It took long and I wasn't going to go around clearing all of them, so I obviously reset. It helps fasten things up and sometimes people make mistakes that they know they're going to regret, so they reset as to not have that happen. Clearly you're ignorant to the fact that Animal Crossing is an open game that leaves the choice up to us. Time travelling? Added the feature for us. Resetting? Added Resetti to tell us not to do it, but didn't block it off from our use. You can't just condemn majority of the people playing the game for time travelling and resetting because you don't do it. If it doesn't work for you, then fine. But don't go tell other people they shouldn't be playing the game for doing that stuff when the game fully gave us the option to do so.



I shall just leave this here. From a French interview about Cloud Saves for NH.



> *With the advent of cloud saves and automatic backup, how will you handle Mr. Resetti's interventions?*
> 
> HN : New Horizons will not be compatible with cloud backup , *to avoid manipulating time*, which remains one of the founding concepts of the series.



- - - Post Merge - - -

https://www.gamekult.com/jeux/animal-crossing-switch-3050879505/test.html


----------



## mnm (Jun 15, 2019)

SensaiGallade said:


> I shall just leave this here. From a French interview about Cloud Saves for NH.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> https://www.gamekult.com/jeux/animal-crossing-switch-3050879505/test.html



If it was "one of the founding concepts of the series", there wouldn't be an in-game clock. There wouldn't be the possibility to start a rumor that you're a time-traveler. Let people play the game how they want to play it. Jeez.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 15, 2019)

mnm said:


> If it was "one of the founding concepts of the series", there wouldn't be an in-game clock. There wouldn't be the possibility to start a rumor that you're a time-traveler. Let people play the game how they want to play it. Jeez.



I don't care how you play the game, I'm just stating the facts. It wasn't intended to be used the way it has.


----------



## mnm (Jun 15, 2019)

SensaiGallade said:


> I don't care how you play the game, I'm just stating the facts. It wasn't intended to be used the way it has.



You clearly do care, and have legitimately talked down to those who play the game differently from you. 



> The point of Animal Crossing is to play at your own pace and time and not rush things. If you're timetravelling or resetting then you're missing the point of Animal Crossing and shouldn't be playing. Point blank period.



Even if they're "missing the point", which I completely disagree with, you can't tell an absolutely massive group of players that they shouldn't be playing just because you disagree with the way they are.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 15, 2019)

mnm said:


> You clearly do care, and have legitimately talked down to those who play the game differently from you.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if they're "missing the point", which I completely disagree with, you can't tell an absolutely massive group of players that they shouldn't be playing just because you disagree with the way they are.



If you want my true honest opinion, I just don't see how the negatives of autosaves outweigh all the positives of them. And I understand the concern of autosave possibly ruining the opportunity to go back and say, undo a destroyed flower, or stop a villager from moving. There have been plenty of times where I have forgotten to save the game and went off it, ruining an entire days worth of work on my town. 

I will say that I was very blunt with my comments and apologise for that and shouldn't have went in that harsh. 

Ultimately we can go back and forth and express our concerns but nothing with change the fact that there's too little information right now and we don't know much of how the autosave will work. Will it be like Breath of the Wild? How often does the game autosave? There's nothing much we can do but speculate.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 15, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Imagine you accidentally run through the blue roses to took you 3 months to grow. Imagine your finger slips and you hit 'yes' when your favorite villager asks you if they should move. Imagine you accidentally sell the rare furniture you didn't realize you had in your pockets.
> 
> Because I've done all of these things and let me tell you: I DON'T WANT AUTOSAVE. We have always had the freedom to hit the emergency button when things don't go our way and I don't see why they're taking that away.



Exactly this. Whoever said that people who time-travel/reset are missing the point and shouldn't be playing at all are wrong. Play the way you want.

I mean auto-save isn't completely a bad idea, especially if you're like me and forget to save often. But I hope that it has the ability to be toggled on and off.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RisingSun said:


> the issue to me doesn't seem to be the autosave, but how often the autosave may occur.



True. I would hate if it constantly autosaved like platformer games which save after every major item you collect. If it saved about once every 30-60 min though, it would'nt be as bad.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 15, 2019)

I really wish this had the original Japanese audio of their answers here. The quality of a translator can be really hit and miss. I'd love to hear what they said with my own ears.

That being said, every AC game has had TTing, in so far as you could change the clock either in the game or on the console. Unless they program in a way to punish us for changing the time on the Switch, they won't be able to prevent TTing. Lack of cloud saves won't prevent TTing. Honestly, the only thing lack of cloud saves can do is, like I said in another thread, make item duplication harder.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Jun 15, 2019)

SensaiGallade said:


> I'll quote this so more people see it.
> 
> The point of Animal Crossing is to play at your own pace and time and not rush things. If you're timetravelling or resetting then you're missing the point of Animal Crossing and shouldn't be playing. Point blank period.



It isn't 'point blank' it's your opinion. 

Just because some of us may work and have busy lives and need to time travel on occasion, doesn't mean we are missing the point at all. 

In fact, I think so many people who may buy or trade for their hard to come by items and blue roses, possibly don't know the feeling of accidently  losing something that those of us have worked hard from scratch to grow. 

I am not putting down trading or anything like that either. More putting emphasis on the concept of playing Animal Crossing *our own way*.

That is why we don't want auto save. Because we _do_ get the point. The point is to play at our own pace in our own way, and not to be further hindered by features that prevent us from the peace of mind being able to reset or time travel, gives us.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Jun 15, 2019)

I?m so glad there?s finally an autosave feature. Resetti was the only character I found more annoying than Isabelle during ACNL.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 15, 2019)

Constantine said:


> It isn't 'point blank' it's your opinion.
> 
> Just because some of us may work and have busy lives and need to time travel on occasion, doesn't mean we are missing the point at all.
> 
> ...



You missed this comment.



SensaiGallade said:


> If you want my true honest opinion, I just don't see how the negatives of autosaves outweigh all the positives of them. And I understand the concern of autosave possibly ruining the opportunity to go back and say, undo a destroyed flower, or stop a villager from moving. There have been plenty of times where I have forgotten to save the game and went off it, ruining an entire days worth of work on my town.
> 
> I will say that I was very blunt with my comments and apologise for that and shouldn't have went in that harsh.
> 
> Ultimately we can go back and forth and express our concerns but nothing with change the fact that there's too little information right now and we don't know much of how the autosave will work. Will it be like Breath of the Wild? How often does the game autosave? There's nothing much we can do but speculate.


----------



## Warrior (Jun 15, 2019)

Wow, lotta drama lol. Even if time travel/resetting is not possible in this game it looks like we won't need to have those options. I reset a lot with a new character so I could choose villager house placement, but it won't be needed now, as we can choose where they live. In terms of flowers, it now appears a flower can be plucked/destroyed and still grow back.

I understand some people want to accelerate the pace, but also it looks like we won't have to do things like wait on pwp, because we can just work to build our own stuff to put outdoors. 

Basically, if these features are removed... it also looks like there is no longer any need for them.


----------



## jim (Jun 16, 2019)

if the devs are actually paying attention to fan reactions i really really hope that they rethink this autosave thing! i won't mind if it's like breath of the wild where you can manually save and choose to load from an autosave _if you want_.

but since this is nintendo we're talking about i don't know. they make the strangest decisions sometimes.


----------



## Lanstar (Jun 16, 2019)

A funny thought: For Resetti, total autosave is literally his dream come true. It would make everyone play how he wants us to play, where we never reset, due to the game always saving on us. That way, he can relax better in this new role... Unless the new role involves having him scream and preach on us for some reason! xD


----------



## Tinkalila (Jun 16, 2019)

Auto saving just isn’t something that makes sense for Animal Crossing. I feel like an ongoing theme in the series was choosing whether you would roll with the punches, or leave without saving to revert a mistake. Taking away that choice is taking away an important part of the series.


----------



## Noctis (Jun 16, 2019)

I hate auto saves. And good luck to Mr. Resetti. I hope he enjoys his new job if he really ends up getting a new one.


----------



## Roobi (Jun 16, 2019)

Mixed feelings about auto-saves. It really depends on the intervals between saving to see if it would bother me. I don't think it will happen that often tbh.
I understand some people's concerns about making mistakes and the game saving so it's gone forever, but the chances of that happening seem really small to me. When I read the topic title thought: Well, that's a bummer, but the more I think about it, the more I seem to be happy with this feature. I screw up sometimes and want to do something over, like preventing selling a rare item. But more often than not it has been quite some time since my last save and I have to do EVERYTHING else over as well, which is really frustrating. An auto-save can make that a little easier. I also wonder if you can choose a savepoint to go back to. That would be ideal


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 25, 2019)

Time traveling isn't going anywhere. The game works with real time, so unless it's an always online game, which it isn't going to be, restricting time travel is impossible. 100%.

The game relies on the system clock, so if you turn your switch off even a minute, the game can load into the current time.

Even if locking the clock offline was possible, it would be very asinine. Think about people who go on vacation or move to different time zones.

As for auto-saves. I hate them. One of the main reasons I quit Minecraft. Games aren't real life. They are an escape. What's the point if real life mistakes carry over into video games? It takes away from Animal Crossing being a relaxing game.


----------



## LokiBoy (Jun 25, 2019)

I think the autosaving is so that people cant just make a decision and restart the game to get a different outcome. This kinda makes me excited cause now our decision will need to be thought out more.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Jun 26, 2019)

LokiBoy said:


> I think the autosaving is so that people cant just make a decision and restart the game to get a different outcome. This kinda makes me excited cause now our decision will need to be thought out more.



Why hinder us like that?
It stops us being able to correct a mistake. 

If they don't take out auto save I will not be investing in a Switch for this game.


----------



## Monkeido (Jun 26, 2019)

jim said:


> if the devs are actually paying attention to fan reactions i really really hope that they rethink this autosave thing! i won't mind if it's like breath of the wild where you can manually save and choose to load from an autosave _if you want_.
> 
> but since this is nintendo we're talking about i don't know. they make the strangest decisions sometimes.



I agree that this would be the best way to implement auto-save. Having a few auto-saves, but also your own save and being able to reload whichever you want. I'm afraid the developers really don't want people to be able to duplicate items, which you could easily do if you have multiple save files you can go back to. I don't even really see the problem with duplicating items, even though I'd never do it myself.

The fact the game won't have cloud-saves is really a downer to me as well, though I won't stop me from buying the game. Still, it's unbelievable to me that they would prefer to stop cheaters in a non competitive game, over giving their non-cheating players (which is probably like 99% of the people) peace of mind. Maybe they are actually planning to include micro-transactions, because then I'd understand why they disabled cloud-saves.. I'd absolutely despise it, but I'd understand the reason behind no cloud-saves.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 26, 2019)

Constantine said:


> Why hinder us like that?
> If they don't take out auto save I will not be investing in a Switch for this game.



That's quite the ultimatum. Wow.



Monkeido said:


> Still, it's unbelievable to me that they would prefer to stop cheaters in a non competitive game, over giving their non-cheating players (*which is probably like 99% of the people*) peace of mind.



Um no. Maybe 99% of users on TBT, but as a whole, cheaters will be 50% or greater.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 26, 2019)

Is this what Andrew Yang was talking about with automation killing jobs?



Constantine said:


> Why hinder us like that?
> It stops us being able to correct a mistake.
> 
> If they don't take out auto save I will not be investing in a Switch for this game.



Okay bye.



traceguy said:


> but as a whole, cheaters will be 50% or greater.



Doubt.


----------



## Monkeido (Jun 26, 2019)

traceguy said:


> That's quite the ultimatum. Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> Um no. Maybe 99% of users on TBT, but as a whole, cheaters will be 50% or greater.



You think in general a game would have 50% or more cheaters or are you just talking about AC? I highly doubt that's the case and for a game like Animal Crossing even more so. My 99% might be exaggerated, but it's still much closer to that than 50% or more people being cheaters. I don't see time-travelling as cheating btw, I was only talk about things like duplicating items.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Jun 26, 2019)

Constantine said:
			
		

> Why hinder us like that?
> If they don't take out auto save I will not be investing in a Switch for this game.





traceguy said:


> That's quite the ultimatum. Wow.



I don't have money to burn, so I'm not going to waste it on something that _I know_ will frustrate me to the point of abandoning the game. 

So I'm waiting to see the final product and what features are included.

That's called making an informed decision.


----------



## acornavenue (Jun 26, 2019)

I dont see a problem with auto save. I mean like people said im sure youll still be able to save on your own as well. Its not something they can control.


----------



## Halloqueen (Jun 26, 2019)

Not particularly happy with this decision but, as SensaiGallade has touched upon, it's too early and too vague to know right now how big of an issue it actually is. 

What bothers me more is people talking about playing "how the games are meant to be played" or how "it was intended" or anything like that. As someone who far prefers time travel and resetting instead of the standard "play every day for a while" style, seeing these statements is enough to garner an eye roll. Believe it or not, I and many other people actually find the alternate style of play more relaxing. I personally find the idea of playing Animal Crossing every day like it's some chore to which I must attend to be more stressful and annoying than anything I might reset for.  

Whether time travel was ever intended by the developers as a legitimate method of play is a moot point, it's unimportant. It has always been present, and any consequences have always been insignificant enough that it has never been a real penalty. If someone else wants to time travel and you don't, in what way does it affect you and why do you care?

Oh and "live with the consequences and move on"? You can be well enough adjusted to be able to do that in other avenues in life and still enjoy the freedom of being able to fix a mistake when you can, such as in a game like this.

Why does it bother some of you so much that people engage with these games and find enjoyment in a different manner than you? No one's _doing it wrong_ unless they're hacking to negatively affect someone else's game, end of. If these games are supposed to be relaxing and chill, take a lesson from that and let people do as they want as long as it does no harm.


----------



## WarpDogsVG (Jun 26, 2019)

Came in expecting to see some funny Resetti memes, absolutely did not expect so much drama over something so silly


----------



## Bcat (Jun 26, 2019)

ZombifiedHorror said:


> snip








Exactly. We all have our own ways of enjoying things and none of them are wrong. At the end of the day we're all playing the same game anyways. Just play and let play.


----------



## LokiBoy (Jun 26, 2019)

I dont know, I personally think auto-save and no cloud saves was a decision made to make sure that players spend more time in the game and make sure that the game last much longer.

When I bought New Lead I was pumped, I played that game for the longest time. When I heard about being about to time travel by manipulating the game, and started doing that on a regular basis in order to get all the items in the game. After that my interest in the game dropped significantly because I had basically collected every single item in the game and their were very few things left for me to do after making my dream town. Had I not manipulated time, I probably would still be playing at this very moment.


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Jun 27, 2019)

I love TTing personally, I tried not to for my new town and got way to bored. I said screw it and started TTing again much for fun to me now.

I hope Resetii retired and got his own island or smth

Edit: holy shinx y'all anti time travelers take AC WAAAAAY  to seriously. Sit down, drink lemonade, eat a waffle. Who cares how someone plays. The only thing that determines if you should play AC and if your a fan is if you like AC.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 27, 2019)

I would love to see if Resetti told you that autosaves have been turned on. I would also love to see Resetti make references to duping and time traveling.

Say, if Resetti won’t show up over resetting anymore, maybe he can be a time travel police, where if your Switch is off by a couple days, he will scold you.


----------



## LokiBoy (Jun 28, 2019)

Im convinced that Mr Resetti will have a new job working in a mine that you can explore. At least I am desperately hoping that is what it is lol. I think the game has a lot of city building, farming, socialization, etc. The game needs some exploration now, and who would be better for that then Mr. Resetti.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 28, 2019)

Without the Reset Center in New Leaf, you see Resetti once. So it's really no problem. The years I spent playing Wild World, Resetti was a plague. 

Auto-saving though is a terrible idea. Hoping it's optional, and hoping if not, the interval is big, like 15-30 minutes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> where if your Switch is off by a couple days



What does that even mean? That's impossible without requiring internet connection to play the game.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 13, 2019)

Welp, as long as they not gonna kick him out of Animal Crossing completely, I can deal with it that Resetti
lost his job. I just hope they will give him another important purpose in the game. Otherwise, the auto-save thing is kinda meh, but acceptable I guess.


----------



## Carol_tama (Jul 13, 2019)

SensaiGallade said:


> I'm seconding this, I'm not sure what the issue with auto save is.



Probably because this will no longer allow cheating


----------



## Soigne (Jul 13, 2019)

i like the idea of auto-save, it's less hassle and i know that if something were to happen out of the blue, my game would still have my progress.


----------



## corlee1289 (Jul 13, 2019)

I would definitely like the option of being able to save manually and load from an auto-save if need be. 
I kept resetting to get the stumps I wanted with my silver axe...


----------



## CatSoul (Jul 13, 2019)

Autosaving isn't going to stop cheating (I don't want to get into detail about cheating methods, but resetting is far from the only way people cheat in New Leaf and other AC games) and seems to be frustrating more people than helping.

The only issue Resetti ever caused was with young kids who simply didn't know how to save and were frightened by Resetti. New Leaf resolved this issue.

#BringBackResetti


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Jul 13, 2019)

Carol_tama said:


> Probably because this will no longer allow cheating



Resetting because you've made a mistake is hardly cheating. :-/


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 17, 2019)

b-but.. who's gonna yell at me now?


----------



## Mutti (Jul 18, 2019)

Im sure they will find a new job for Mr Resetti. Like tortimer he may need to wind down a bit after all he has been shouting at us for many years now!


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 20, 2019)

The game isn't going to be the same without Resetti! I hope he still makes some sort of appearance. It's all the annoying parts of Animal Crossing that makes it great.


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 4, 2019)

Aww man, poor Resetti, gets fired because of some feature which wasn't even necessary that much. 
His name fit so good to his job. Hopefully he gets a graceful new job in the game. I would get really
mad if he wouldn't appear anymore, after all, he's part of the AC world since the beginning.


----------



## Aleigh (Aug 5, 2019)

I will forever be crying for my baby. At least he was promise to return in some matter...

Fun fact: Mr. Resetti gave me nightmares as a child. He frightened me so bad and pretty much scarred me from the first time he popped up and yelled at me in the original gamecube game. I don't know when I grew to love him, but fast forward to new leaf, he is my favorite non-villager character (aside from KK) and I am currently staring at my stuffed resetti next to my computer


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 5, 2019)

Even if Resetti doesn’t have a job in ACNH, at least he still has a job on this forum. But delivering infraction messages isn’t even as fun as scolding players for not saving their game.


----------

